# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστο parrotlet

## kassi

καλησπερα στην ομαδα εχω ενα parrotlet αρσενικο 3 μηνων ο φοιβοσ ,σημερα το πρωι ολη την μερα ειναι φουσκωμενοσ και ειναι στην φαση ολο σαν να κοιματε και κανει που και που μια κινηση σαν σπασμουσ το κεφαλακι του αλλα οχι συνεχεια και ολο με το ραμφοσ του κανει τα φτερα του με μανια και επιμονα σαν να εχει φαγουρα και ξηνετε επιμονα παντου !!παντως τρωει κανονικα που τον βλεπω αλλα συνεχεια ειναι φουσκωμενος και οι κουτσουλιεσ του ειναι πρασινεσ αλλα οχι σαν διαροια και επισησ καμια φορα κανει ενα θορυβο με το ραμφοσ του και ολο το ανοιγοκλεινει το στομα του σαν χασμουρητο!!!!!!!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ..

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι με τι τρεφεται ; εχει μεγαλωσει με τους γονεις του;

μπορουμε να εχουμε φωτο των κουτσουλιων του σε λευκο χαρτι  και αν ειναι εφικτο της κοιλιας του χαμηλα μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα; 

το βγαζεις εξω απο το κλουβι; μηπως περιεργαστηκε τιποτα μεταλλικο;

----------


## kassi

δεν μπορο  να  ανεβασω φοτο  οσο  για  το  μεταλικο σκαρφαλωνει  στα  καγκελα και τραβαει το  γαντζο  που ειναι η κουνια και  ασχολεοιται με  ενα  καμπανακι που  εχω  σε  ενα  παιχνιδι  και  γενικα  του  αρεσει  να περιεργαζετε  ειδικα αυτα τα  μεταλικα !!!!!!παντωσ  η κουτοτσουλιεσ  του ειναι πρασινεσ  σαν το  μαρουλι και  πιο  λιγο  σκουρεσ ειναι μαλακεσ  δεν ειναι  σαν  διαροια θελω να πω!!το  δινωτηνverselle lagga prestigeκαι  που και  που  φρουτα  μικρα  κοματακια!ειναιθ ταισμενο στο  χερι  γενικα πολλι  ιρεμο πουλακι αλλα  σημερα  μασ  στεναχωρησε!!

----------


## jk21

τα υγρα της κουτσουλιας ειναι και αυτα πρασινα; ηταν ετσι και παλιοτερα; 

χωρις φωτο δυσκολα μαλλον θα σε βοηθησουμε απο μακρια ....

----------


## kassi

τα  υγρα     ειναι  ασπρα !!! προχτηεσ  ητανε  μαυρεσ  οι  κουτσοθλιεσ αλλα  χθεσ  τον  εδςσα  λιγο  καροτο και πιπεριεσ μηπωσ   επειδη εφαγε  λαχανικα γιαυτιο και πρασινισαν??

----------


## jk21

αν τα υγρα ειναι λευκα ή διαφανη δεν ειναι ανησυχητικο 


ομως το πουλι μαλλον εχει προβλημα  μαλλον ... ουτε βιντεο να υποθεσω μπορεις; αν δεν δουμε την κατασταση του να μαστε σιγουροι , δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο να σου πω δωσε το ταδε φαρμακο ... πχ απο την κουτσουλια να εβλεπα σημαδια δηλητηριασης και οχι μικροβιο ... ή στο βιντεο να δουμε ενα πουλακι λιγο νωχελικο αλλα οχι εμφανως αρρωστο ...

----------


## kassi

πωσ  ανεβαζω βιντεο  μπορεισ  να με βοηθησεισ???

----------


## kassi

να  και  η  φοτο  τελικα  μπορεσα!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*αν δεν τα καταφερνεις βαλε μας απλα τα λινκ απο τις σελιδες που θα ανεβασεις φωτο ή βιντεο και θα τα φτιαξουμε εμεις 

αν εχεις facebook τα ανεβαζεις ευκολα εκει (αρκει να ειναι σε δημοσιο αλμπουμ που εχεις ) και μετα τα λινκ εδω

αν και παλι δεν βγαλεις ακρη στειλε στο info@greekbirdclub.com

----------


## kassi



----------


## kassi



----------


## jk21

η εικονα του πουλιου ασχημη ... δειχνει διαθεση υπνου εντος της ημερας και μαλιστα οχι συνηθισμενη σαν συνηθεια και αυτο δειχνει οτι κατι εχει 

οι κουτσουλιες δειχνουν οκ φυσιολογικες 


Μονο αυτη με προβληματιζει ,οπου στην κατω δεξια σαν να βλεπω σπορακι εντος της κουτσουλιας αχωνευτο .Ποτε ξεκινησε να τρωει κρεμα ; ταιστηκε καθολου απο τους γονεις; σε σενα ταιστηκε κατευθειαν με σπορους; εχεις ταισει με κρεμα; αν ναι μπορει να μου πεις σε τι θερμοκρασια την εφτιαχνες ; 






Υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να δει γιατρος το πουλακι;  θα μπορουσα να σου προτεινω καποια αντιβιωση ,αλλα ειτε γιατι το πουλι δεν εχει διαρροια ειτε γιατι δεν αποκλειω μυκητες candida στον προλοβο ,ισως επρεπε να το δει καποιος .Εναλλακτικα του ξεκινας αυριο  0.1 ml nystamysyn  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/nystamysyn  αδιαλυτο πρωι και απογευμα αλλο τοσο με συρριγκα απο φαρμακειο (στο στομα ) για 10 μερες  (αυτο δεν πειραζει να το παρει ,αρκει να μην γινεται συχνη χρηση )  που ειναι για μυκητες και αν δειξει να επιδεινωνεται ,τοτε μια αντιβιωση .Ομως τωρα αντιβιωση χωρις σημεια διαρροιας ,δεν θα ηθελα να σου πω ,παρα να το εχεις σε ζεστο χωρο και αντι για νερο να του βρασεις 1 κουταλι ριγανη σε ενα μπρικι και αφου στραγγισεις να το βαζεις στην ποτιστρα

----------


## kassi

Το πήγα σε ένα γιατρό και με είπε ότι το πουλάκι δεν φενεται να έχει κάτι και ότι είναι πολύ μικρό για πχ να το παρει αίμα η τίποτα άλλο για να δει από τη είναι έτσι με είπε τώρα τη να  κςι με εδωςε μια αντιβιωςη να το δωςω την baytril !!!παντος σήμερα είναι λίγο καλύτερα δεν είναι όπως εχθές που κοιμοτανε συνέχεια πάλι είναι ψιλό φουσκωμένος και νωχελικός αλλά που και που παίζει και λίγο !!εκτος από την ρίγανη που μου είπατε να βραςω μπορο να κάνω τίποτα άλλο;;Επιςης συνέχεια ασχολείται με τα φτερά του σαν να έχει φαγούρα και όλο τα κάνει να το ραμφος του σε έντονο βαθμό !!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Eγινε καμια αλλαγη τον τελευταιο καιρο στο περιβαλλον ή στην καθημερινοτητα του;

----------


## kassi

Το μόνο που βάλαμε ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο και είναι απέναντι του τίποτα άλλο αλλά έχει στολίδια διαφορά και έχει και μερικά ζωάκια !!λες να φοβάστε το δέντρο;;;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θα μπορουσε να τον επηρρεασει αλλα δε μου κολλαει πολυ η αντιδραση που εχει. Σε τι γιατρο τον πηγες; Ειναι πτηνιατρος; Απο ποια περιοχη εισαι; Θα μπορουσε καποιος απο τη διαχειρηση να σου στειλει τη λιστα με τους πτηνιατρους κοντα σε σενα

----------


## kassi

Από θεσσαλονικη είμαι.πολυιατρειο μικρών και εξωτικών ζώων έγραφε και είναι και καθηγητής  πανεπιστήμιου έτσι έγραφε η καρτούλα του τωρα τη να πω !!

----------


## jk21

Αιμα για εξεταση σαφως δεν μπορει να παρει 

Υλικο απο τον προλοβο μαλλον ναι ,αλλα δεν βαζω υπογραφη 100 % για την ηλικια του

Κουτσουλιες για ελεγχο εστω στο μικροσκοπιο αν οχι καλλιεργεια 100 % θα μπορουσε να παρει

Η επιλογη του ειναι να δωσει μια καλη αλλα πολυ ισχυρη παραλληλα αντιβιωση .Γιατρος ειναι  ,εκεινος ξερει ....

Την ριγανη να την δωσεις κανονικα .Προσωπικα στην ηλικια του πουλιου ,αν εδινα baytril (ποσες μερες; ) θα εδινα σιγουρα και αντιμυκητισιακο (nystamysyn ) αλλα σαν γιατρος  , ξερει καλυτερα ...

Μαλλον ειναι ενας εκ της λιστας που υπαρχει

----------


## kassi

Με είπε να τον δίνω για 5 μέρες  δυο σταγόνες και επίσης βάζω στο νεράκι του ultra levure Gia να μην τον πειράξει...να βάλω και αυτό που είπες το αντυκιτημησιακο;;παντός σήμερα είναι καλύτερα ...την ρίγανη. Θα την βράσω και το νεράκι που θα βράσει θα το αφήσω να κρυώσει κςι μετά θα το βάλω αφού το σουρωσω;ρίγανη αυτή που βάζουμε στο φαγητό τριμενη λέτε;;

----------


## jk21

Αν δινεις ultra levure ασε το αντιμυκητισιακο  .Οχι δεν θα το δωσεις .Το ultra levure ειναι προβιοτικο μη παθογονος μυκητας και το nystamysyn ισως τον σκοτωνει .Δινε οπως σου ειπε ο γιατρος .Αν ειναι καλυτερα ,ισως ειχε καμμιο μικροβιακι σε αναπνευστικο (οι κουτσουλιες δεν δειχνανε διαρροια ) και το επιασε .Το αντιβιοτικο ειναι ισχυροτατο για αναπνευστικα αν οφειλονται σε μικροβια .Ουτε ριγανη μην βαζεις γιατι δεν ξερω επειδη εχει αντιμυκητισιακες ιδιοτητες αν επηρεαζει το ultra levure  ( σακχαρομύκητας boulardii - saccharomyces boulardii )

----------


## kassi

Κάμποις φορά που τον βλέπω κάνει ενα θόρυβο με το Ράμφος του σαν να τρίζει γιατί το κάνει αυτό;;παντός σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για της πληροφορίες ..

----------


## jk21

στους παπαγαλους συμφωνα με οσα εχω διαβασει εδω προσφατα  *Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς των παπαγάλων Budgie!*και σε αλλα θεματα παλιοτερα ,σημαινει οτι νοιωθει ανετα και χαλαρα αλλα κυριως πριν την ωρα του υπνου 

Περισσοτερα απο τα παιδια που εχουν παπαγαλους

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πράγματι όταν τρίζουν το ράμφος τους, στην ουσία τρίβουν το πάνω με το κάτω, το κάνουν από ευχαρίστηση, ασφάλεια. Συνήθως θα το κάνουν αφού καθαρίσουν το φτέρωμα τους και λίγο πριν τους πάρει ο ύπνος.

----------


## kassi

Οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ παντός πάμε καλύτερα σήμερα και ο θεός βοηθός

----------


## kassi

Έχω παρατηρήσει παντός ότι το βράδυ που κοιματε απο κάτω έχει πολλές κουτσουλιές και γενικά είναι τωρα τελευταία λίγο κουτσουλιάρης

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάντοτε στο μέρος που κοιμούνται έχουν αρκετές κουτσουλιές, είτε μέχρι να τους πάρει ο ύπνος, είτε όταν κουτσουλάνε το πρωί! 
Μέσα στη μέρα δηλαδή κάθε πόση ώρα κουτσουλάει;

----------


## kassi

Λογικά κάθε μισάωρο και πρέπει να Κουτσουλαει έτσι νομίζω περίπου!!Τον Φοίβο τον έχω στο σαλόνι εκεί έχω και το καναρίνι το βράδυ τον σκεπάζω με μαύρο πανί αλλά όταν το σκεπάζω όλο κάνει Τσιρ και Τσιρ ανεβαίνει επάνω στον γάντζο στην κούνια τραβάει γενικά το πιάνει μια τρέλα και σαν να μην το θέλει τη να κάνω;;και επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει οτι τρώει τελευταία Πάρρα πολύ όλο στην ταϊστρα ενιαί και δεν ξεκολλάει!!

----------


## jk21

βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια και την καρινα του πουλιου

----------


## kassi

Τωρα κοιματε κρίμα να τον ξυπνήσω ..όταν λετε καρινα τη εννοείς;;

----------


## jk21

εννοω αυριο το πρωι φυσικα !

τη θωρακικη χωρα που εξεχει ενα κοκκαλο οπως η καρινα μιας βαρκας  .αν ειναι μικρη η προεξοχη ολα οκ ,αν ειναι εντονη τοτε δειχνει οτι ειναι αδυνατο 


Δεν μου αρεσει καθολου που τρωει μανιωδως

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το πουλάκι έχει μάθει να τρώει μόνο του έτσι; Έχει απογαλακτιστεί σωστά; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να περνάει όλη του την ώρα στη ταΐστρα προσπαθώντας να σπάσει τους σπόρους;

----------


## kassi

Στην ταϊστρα μέσα που βλέπω τους σπάει τους σπόρους κανονικά ο εκτροφέας που το πήρα με είπε οτι το απογαλακτιστεί σωστά και τρώει μόνο του το βλέπω και εγώ!!φοτο  θα το βγάλω το πρωί που θα το δώσω αντιβίωση πριν φύγω δουλειά και θα την στείλω!!οειραζει που το έχω στο σαλόνι;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν το έχουμε πει και μου έχει ξεφύγει στο θέμα με συγχωρείς. Πόσο καιρό το έχεις το μικρό;

----------


## kassi

3 εβδομάδες σχεδόν!!!

----------


## xrisam

> ....πειραζει που το έχω στο σαλόνι;;


Έχει φασαρια στο σαλόνι σου?

Γενικά να ξέρεις ότι τα πουλάκια όταν βραδιάζει θέλουνε την ησυχία τους γιαυτό και τα καλύπτουμε με ένα σεντονάκι, τις 3εις απο τις 4εις πλευρές του κλουβιου μπροστα να είναι ακαλυπτο το κλουβί. 

Και εγω στο σαλόνι τα έχω και τέτοια ώρα αρχίζουν να νυστάζουν, οπότε τα καλύπτω και επίσης χαμηλώνω την τηλεόραση να μην τα πολύενοχλούμε... :Indifferent0008:

----------


## kassi

Το πήγα και σε ενα άλλον γιατρό κάναμε εξετάσεις κοπρανών και μου είπε οτι έχει σκουλήκια στο έντερο  και θα δώσω σήμερα σταγόνες και Άπο αυριο κάτι βιταμίνες και κάτι άλλες!!

----------


## jk21

πως τα βρηκε τα σκουληκια; ειδες να κανει εσυ καποια εξεταση της κουτσουλιας; αν ναι πως;

----------


## kassi

Πήρε δείγμα τα έβαλε σε ενα μικρό κουτάκι με ενα υγρό και μετά σεψεναμηχανημα σαν μικροσκόπιο και τα είδαμε στην τηλεόραση σαν ακτινογραφία

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ποσο καιρο ειναι κοντα σου ; τι νερο πινει; του δινεις να φαει κατι που ισως εχει σχεση με εντομοτροφη;

----------


## kassi

Τον έχω τρεις έβδομαδες τον δίνω verselle lagga prestige νερό απο την βρύση και κάθε μέρα αλλαγή!!παντος σημερα είναι χάλια δεν τρώει με τίποτα και όλο κοιματε δεν ξέρω τη άλλο να κανω!!!

----------


## kassi

Παιδιά το πουλάκι δεν είναι καθόλου καλλα κάθεται ακίνητο δεν κάνει τίποτα ούτε τρώει το πήγα ε δυο κτηνιάτρους αλλα μάλλον το χρήμα είναι πάνω απο όλα αλλα δεν πειράζει όλα εδώ πληρώνονται !!!

----------


## xrisam

Οι κουτσουλιες του πως είναι σήμερα?

Να το έχει σε ζεστος περιβάλλον και δοκίμασε να το δελεάσεις να φάει λιγο τσαμπι κεχρι εστω και λιγο, να μη μείνει νηστικό.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θα επιμεινω, τον πηγες σε _πτηνιατρο_; Αν οχι, να τον πας οπωσδηποτε. Σταματησες την αντιβιωση που του δωσε ο πρωτος γιατρος;

----------


## jk21

Κασσι αν κατεβεις Αθηνα ,μπορουμε να σου στειλουμε σχετικη λιστα πτηνιατρων 

Αν οχι βγαλε αμεσα φωτο την κοιλια και τον θωρακα  με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα και την κουτσουλια σε λευκο απορροφητικο χαρτι 


Αλεξανδρε ακομα και κτηνιατρος να ηταν ,οταν λεει οτι ειδε σκουληκια στο μικροσκοπιο ,ειτε τα ειδε και αυτο σαφως ειναι προβλημα (αλλα τα φαρμακα για τα σκουληκια εχουν σχετικα συντομη δραση ) ειτε δεν ηταν κατι τετοιο και ενας στοιχειωδως σπουδαγμενος κτηνιατρος και οχι πτηνιατρος ξερει να τα ξεχωριζει .Υπαρχουν τα περισσοτερα και σε μεγαλυτερα ζωα .Αν δεν ηταν και ειπε οτι ειδε σκουληκια ,δεν υπαρχει θεμα επιστημης .... αλλα ηθικης

----------


## kassi

Τον πήγα χθες σε δεύτερο και μου έδωσε tainiazine Kai Kari βιταμίνες τωρα που μιλάμε εχει μαζέψει τα ποδαράκια του τον έχω μέσα σε ενα κουτάκι με  να εχει πιολυ ζέστη και αν δεν τον έχω στο χέρι μου  δεν μπορεί να κάτσει στα πόδια του!!ΑΠΕΛΠΗΣΤΗΚΑ

----------


## kassi

ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ !!ΚΑΛΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ!!ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ  ΤΣΙΠΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ!!

----------


## jk21

απο χθες που πήρε το φαρμακο ,το ειδες το πουλακι να πινει; βγαλε μου σε παρακαλω φωτο της κοιλιας του πουλιου ... να φαινεται το δερμα της 

αν το πουλακι ζει αυριο ,αν θες στειλε μου πμ ,μηπως μπορουμε να βρεθουμε να δω το πουλακι απο κοντα ,αν δεν μπορεις να πας σε αλλο πτηνιατρο

----------


## kassi

Δυστυχως το πουλακι πεθανε ! εχει κανα δυωρο

----------


## jk21

Λυπαμαι Σταυρο .... 

επειδη θα ηθελα να δω κατα ποσο ο γιατρος σου ειπε αληθεια ή οχι  ,θα ηθελα αν ειναι εφικτο να το κρατησεις στο ψυγειο κλειστο σε αλουμινοχαρτο και σακκουλα επιπλεον μηπως ειμαστε κοντα να μπορουσα να το ανοιξω αυριο την κοιλιτσα του 

αν οχι να ειχα εικονα της κοιλιας του εδω εστω χωρις να επεμβουμε

----------


## kassi

Δημήτρης σε στέλνω πμ και μου λεει οτι εχει πολλά και δεν τα δέχεται !!θελω να σε στείλω το τηλ μου η στείλε μου το δικό σου να τα πούμε γιατι θα σκάσω!!

----------


## jk21

οκ το ελαβα

----------


## xasimo

Πολυ λυπαμαι για το πουλακι...εσυ ομως φαινεται οτι εκανες οτι μπορουσες...

----------


## jk21

ειχες πει οτι εισαι θεσσαλονικη αλλα το χα ξεχασει .... 

δες απο αυτα μηπως αναγνωριζεις οτι ειχες δει στο μικροσκοπιο

----------


## kassi

Σαν την δυο  της μεσαίες ήτανε περίπου έτσι !!

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι. :Ashamed0001:

----------


## jk21

Ο γιατρος ελεγε την αληθεια .Κριμα  ... να ξερεις οτι οπως τα συζητουσαμε στο τηλεφωνο ,το προβλημα υπαρχει στον εκτροφεα που τα πηρες ή τον πηρες .Ειναι σπανιο να εχει σκουληκια πουλι εκτροφης και οχι αγριο . Σε παρακαλω ενημερωσε το γιατρο για την εξελιξη και ρωτα τον αν μπορει να σου πει το ειδος του σκουληκιου 

αν και δεν πιστευω οτι το αλλο πουλακι εχει θεμα ,ειδικα αν δεν ηταν στο ιδιο κλουβι  , περα απο τη χρηση teniazine που εχεις κανει  ,επανελαβε ξανα αλλη μια φορα μετα 3 μηνες .Αρκει και δεν προκειται να αντιμετωπισει προβλημα

----------


## kassi

Θα πάω αυριο η μεθαυριο απο το κσναρινι γία να δει τις κουτσουλιες με είχε πει να της πάω όποτε μπορώ μαζί με του παπαγάλου που πέθανε για να τα έκανε επανεξέταση σε μια εβδομάδα !!τωρα μόνο του καναρίνι θα πάω...αν είναι απο τον εκτροφέα λογικά θα κολλήσανε και τα αλλα τα παπαγαλάκια που ήτανε μαζί του έτσι δεν είναι που μακάρι να μην έχουν τίποτα

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πωπω, λυπαμαι παρα πολυ...Πρωτη φορα ακουω για σκουληκια σε παπαγαλο παντως. Ελπιζω να ειναι καλα το καναρινακι σου. Ισως και να επρεπε να ενημερωσεις τον εκτροφεα

----------

